# How to get a fish out



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a planted tank and i want to get my SAE out without over turning everything


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

At night (if they don't hide to sleep somewhere). You got about 90 seconds with the room light on before the fish wakes up.

And don't try to chase them with the net. Try to make them swim in it by themselves.

Good luck. SAE are hell to catch.

--Nikolay


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

agreed... i got frustrated and my arms and pants were wet from my attempts that i just got fed up and took out the driftwood. caught him in 5 seconds after taking it out


----------



## mikslik (Sep 30, 2009)

you could try a fish trap. here's the basic idea compliments of youtube:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Homemade-DIY-Aquarium-Fish-Trap/

I have used these for SAE's before. Use a 2 liter, they get a little skittish in a 16 oz.

Mike


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I had the same problem in my 150 gallon planted tank with lots of rock and driftwood.

I cut out some netting (used to cover small trees) to about the size of the aquarium footprint. Lay the netting over the plants. Entice the fish to come to the top. My SAE always comes up when I feed. Then catch the fish with a standard aquarium net. Most fish dive for the plants or rocks to hide and will run into the big net. Once they do they are sitting ducks.

Good luck


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

you know how they kill fish humanely? with clove oil? couldn't you just pour some into the tank and scoop out the knocked out fish?


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I thought about electro fishing because I could not catch a couple fish in that 150 gallon. Until I caught them with the big net idea.

Don't electrocute yourself.


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

neilshieh said:


> you know how they kill fish humanely? with clove oil? couldn't you just pour some into the tank and scoop out the knocked out fish?


I've thought about this, and Ive heard of it being done to a big Arapaima. It's a really good idea, but you would have to do a 100% water change after, so it would be counterproductive because draining the tank would make it a lot easier to catch them. But I wonder what would happen to your fish if you just put a little bit in. Especially like Rummy Nose Tetras or Danios, slowly schooling for once!


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

lol
i believe it'd be like drinking sake and getting buzzed. they might be swimming erratically. 
even when using clove oil for knocking out fish, you still have to dilute it and clove oil being an oil is not super soluble with water...
kinda reminds me of a chinese dish called drunken fish or drunken shrimp.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

I hate SAEs and will personally never get another. I got mine out by draining most of the water and then cornering them with a net. Do not even try with a full or mostly full tank.


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

I guess I'm one of the lucky people to never get the SAEs, and Iwill never buy. But the hardest fish I have had to catch were Discrossus Filamentosus, those guys were smart...


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

SAEs are totally worth it. Not being able to catch them is the only down side. Eating BBA- HUGE up side.


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

How big do they get?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

maybe 3.5 inches and fat as a cigar. By then they will have switched over from BBA to fish food. Then you buy some small ones.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

true... they're only good when their young and starved. they eat BBA like cheese. otherwise they're a type of shark and they just swim around waiting for you to feed them...


----------

